# Where to buy really small saucepan?



## MostlyWater (Jan 9, 2012)

My daughter has taken to eating a hot soft-boiled egg most days.  

I have only one really small saucepan, so I wonder where I should get more.  I assume that just rinsing the pan isn't good enough to really clean it.

I've looked around & don't see such a small pan anywhere.

Thanks !


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Revere-Copper-Bottom-1-Quart-Saucepan/dp/B00080QDKS


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 9, 2012)

Something like this maybe.

Amazon.com: Cuisinart GreenGourmet Hard Anodized Eco-Friendly Nonstick 1-Quart Saucepan with Cover: Kitchen & Dining

If you're just boiling water alone, then you can simply rinse it out and put it away. But once you put that egg in there, it should probably be washed.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 9, 2012)

You can make soft boiled eggs in a microwave


----------



## Silversage (Jan 9, 2012)

I like this one.  It's a good enough quality to use for other things - like a quick holandaise.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jan 9, 2012)

Why do I alwaysw forget about amazon !!!!

thanks all !


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 9, 2012)

MostlyWater said:


> Why do I alwaysw forget about amazon !!!!


I wish there were times I could forget about it... I spend way too much money there!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 9, 2012)

You are boiling water in your current saucepan. How dirty can boiled water be? Just rinse it, wipe it out with a sponge, rinse it again, and throw it in the dish drainer!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 9, 2012)

Cuisinart Contour Stainless Saucepan with Cover 

1 Qt w/Lid $19.95

List Price:$35.00
Price:*$19.95* & eligible for *FREE Super Saver Shipping* on orders over $25. Details
Deal Price: You Save:$15.05 (43%) 

Amazon.com: Cuisinart Contour Stainless 1-Quart Saucepan with Cover: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## letscook (Jan 10, 2012)

My parents are in their 80's and they eat small amounts now, They were looking also for smaller pans.  I was in walmart and found small assortment of pans even a lilttle griddle the size of a slice of bread so one grill cheese sandwhich could be made on it.


----------



## Claire (Jan 10, 2012)

After boiling an egg?  I think that a rinse and wipe would be plenty good enough.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 10, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You are boiling water in your current saucepan. How dirty can boiled water be? Just rinse it, wipe it out with a sponge, rinse it again, and throw it in the dish drainer!



True, unless the egg cracks open...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 10, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> True, unless the egg cracks open...


 
Even if that happens, the now cooked egg white will just float around in the boiling water until you dump it down the drain. No biggie! I have tons of pots and pans, but I boil eggs in the same pot every time.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 10, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Even if that happens, the now cooked egg white will just float around in the boiling water until you dump it down the drain. No biggie! I have tons of pots and pans, but I boil eggs in the same pot every time.



My mum used to do that. She would get grossed out if we used the pan for anything else, because of where an egg has been.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 10, 2012)

letscook said:


> ...even a lilttle griddle the size of a slice of bread so one grill cheese sandwhich could be made on it.


 
When my mother died, one of the first thing I bought my father was the smallest George Foreman available. Great for cooking one grilled cheese sandwich, one panino, one burger, one chicken cutlet, etc., but you cook both sides at once so you're done in half the time. At 87, he ain't got that much time to waste!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 10, 2012)

taxlady said:


> My mum used to do that. She would get grossed out if we used the pan for anything else, because of where an egg has been.


 Well, I guess that could be an issue. I have been amazed at how clean the eggs the girls lay are. If anything, there are wood chips stuck to them or a feather or two. I wash them before I use them because I store them in the cold storage area.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 10, 2012)

The water in my area is so hard that a boiled egg pan has to be washed because I couldn't stand to use it again with that white hard water film that remains.
You're water must be a lot better than mine Sir Loin, and we live within spittin' distance. 

I have three small pans and I really only like one of them.  If it were me, I'd look at Big Lots, Marshalls, TG Max, or places like that with close out items. No way would I pay over $10.00 for a pan that size to boil water.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 10, 2012)

MostlyWater said:


> Why do I alwaysw forget about amazon !!!!
> 
> thanks all !





Steve Kroll said:


> I wish there were times I could forget about it... I spend way too much money there!



Amazon is evil.  Every time I visit them I end up ordering something that I don't need.  It's like my wife going to the mall.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> The water in my area is so hard that a boiled egg pan has to be washed because I couldn't stand to use it again with that white hard water film that remains.
> You're water must be a lot better than mine Sir Loin, and we live within spittin' distance.
> 
> I have three small pans and I really only like one of them.  If it were me, I'd look at Big Lots, Marshalls, TG Max, or places like that with close out items. No way would I pay over $10.00 for a pan that size to boil water.


I put vinegar in the stainless pan and simmer it for about 10 minutes to get rid of the scale.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I put vinegar in the stainless pan and simmer it for about 10 minutes to get rid of the scale.



If I wash it with soap after just one boil it's fine.  I swear by vinegar with this hard water though....I use a cup full of white vinegar in the dishwasher on the short cycle before the long cycle with the Cascade.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 10, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> The water in my area is so hard that a boiled egg pan has to be washed because I couldn't stand to use it again with that white hard water film that remains.
> You're water must be a lot better than mine Sir Loin, and we live within spittin' distance.


 
Port Hueneme is supposed to have the best water in Ventura County. Besides that, I have an under-sink filtration system for the cold water.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't see it as very difficult to find a good 1qt saucepan.  I like my little Calphalon.  It's a disk bottom pan, but I like that when you get it to the right temp, it stays there.  I use it for lots of things, but mostly for sauces and gravies.  With just 2 of us in the house, small pans come in handy.


----------

